# Spring Inspection Post #1



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

These pictures are from a colony I inspected last weekend. 

There located in Ventura County, California. I found about a dozen swarm cells in it. -- Time to make splits? 

I took one of the cells and installed it in another of my colonies 
It looks like that queen bought the farm. 

That’s a temporary solution as I’m ordering queens for the splits and to replace the queens of unknown origin. 

The orange trees and avocado are coming into bloom so time’s short.


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

nice pictures. not enough pictures to really see whats going on in your hive. Doesn't look like there is that many bees that it would want to swarm. But bees do what they do for reasons we do not understand 

Korny


----------

